# Newbie advice.



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Right after spending days reading this forum and other sources its about time i made my first post with some questions that i have. 

I'm setting up my new viv ready to receive our first bearded dragon. Its a 4x2x2 cabinet and stand from swell reptiles. Now the viv is built confusion is starting to set in as i've noticed alot of conflicting advice out there, so i have a few newbie questions for you.

Ok first off is lighting, now i am fairly happy with what is needed its just the finer things.

I have got a ceramic lamp holder and a 100w basking lamp with a guard on its way, but is 100w ok? Or is it trial and error until you get the correct temps?

I have also got a 10% 20w 24inch uvb bulb, but still need to by the controller and reflector, i have a few questions regarding this;

Do these bulb provide enough 'light' for the viv during the day? Or do i need a 2% strip buld as well to provide light?(i did read this somewhere and thought it quite odd)

Now i was looking at a double controller for these lights but just wondered about the wattage, and just wanted to check that say got i got a 40w controller, i presume i can use lesser wattage bulbs in this but cannot use anything over 40w?

Ok i apologise for the length, but thats all for now. Cheers in advance for the help.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome!

Firstly you MUST get a stat for the heat lamp, only then will you be sure of what is going on.

No one can possibly say at this lampmis right for that animal or similar we must look at the wild animal, the wild UV exposure of that animal and re-create that in captivity.

Have a read here for the most up to date tech Lighting Guide for all Reptiles from Arcadia

Let me know if you get stuck!

For your post however you would be wasting your time with that lamp

John


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> Firstly you MUST get a stat for the heat lamp, only then will you be sure of what is going on.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the prompt reply,
I should have added that yes i fully understand the need for a thermostat, which has been ored and on its way, also got some digital socket timers in the mail, for the lighting.

Which lamp would i be wasting my time with and why?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Great, stats are great!

I would expect that the UV lamps is seriously underpowered, have a read of lighting guide it will explain much more and show you the maths involved. UV decreases in power the further from the lamp that the light has to travel so the higher the viv the further the light has to travel, the weaker the exposure. You want to generate an Index of around 6-8 if possible in the viv minimum.

A T8 lamp of that power is only likely to provide an index of 2-3 at best.

Again happy to advise further if required

John


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Make sure it's a dimmer thermostat and not a pulse, you shouldn't need the ceramic bulb as the spot light should give it enough heat in the day and unless your room drops below 60 at night you don't need any heating at night.

As for the the uv I would say listen to Arcadiajohn as he's the best guy on this forum for uv lighting. I would say go for an Arcadia T5 set up as they last 12 months and all others need replacing every 3-6 months plus the light it gives out is awesome. Go for at least 34 inch one. Surrey pet supplies is the cheapest I found online when I bought mine


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Great, stats are great!
> 
> I would expect that the UV lamps is seriously underpowered, have a read of lighting guide it will explain much more and show you the maths involved. UV decreases in power the further from the lamp that the light has to travel so the higher the viv the further the light has to travel, the weaker the exposure. You want to generate an Index of around 6-8 if possible in the viv minimum.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the advice.

Had a read, very informative. So from that and your advice, i should get a bigger bulb thus bigger wattage, with a reflector? Is the difference between a T5 and T8 just the size? and which should i go for T5 or T8?


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> Make sure it's a dimmer thermostat and not a pulse, you shouldn't need the ceramic bulb as the spot light should give it enough heat in the day and unless your room drops below 60 at night you don't need any heating at night.
> 
> As for the the uv I would say listen to Arcadiajohn as he's the best guy on this forum for uv lighting. I would say go for an Arcadia T5 set up as they last 12 months and all others need replacing every 3-6 months plus the light it gives out is awesome. Go for at least 34 inch one. Surrey pet supplies is the cheapest I found online when I bought mine


Yeah the one I got is a Habistat High Range Dimmer Thermostat. I haven't got a ceramic bulb? I've got a ceramic bulb holder, and a 100w basking spotlight.

Will have a look at Surrey pet supplies.

Cheers for the info.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

T5 is a lot brighter and gives a better gradient of uv the one I got is a 34" 39 watt. Since I've had mine Drazil seems a lot happier and more alert.

Yes the reflector is worth it as you waste so much of the rays in the roof of the viv so it directs all the light and uv goodness down into the viv


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok cool will go for a T5 set up then, Will one T5 tube be bright enough for a 4ft viv, with the basking lamp?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

T5 uses cutting edge phosphor tech so that the lamps emit 3-4 times more visable light and uv than any T8 system, in a four foot viv I would use a 39w D3+ and reflector set up as a photogradient as per my lighting guide.

John


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

les938 said:


> Ok cool will go for a T5 set up then, Will one T5 tube be bright enough for a 4ft viv, with the basking lamp?


Yes 1 would be fine


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Cheers John and Manic, got my lighting sorted now, know exactly what i need so will order that tomorrow.

Next topic, lol, i've looked everywhere for decent looking stones for the viv that fit with the 'dessert' look. Found some good size rockery rocks on offer in Wickes that look great, i have given them a wash and going to disinfect them as well, anything else i need to do?


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I got all my rocks from the local woods, I soaked and scrubbed them in boiling water and then used viv cleaner on them and had no issues, some people bake them as well but for some reason the mrs wouldn't let me use the oven for rocks :lol2:


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> I got all my rocks from the local woods, I soaked and scrubbed them in boiling water and then used viv cleaner on them and had no issues, some people bake them as well but for some reason the mrs wouldn't let me use the oven for rocks :lol2:


Cool i should be alright then. Cheers mate.


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Whats the minimum distance between the basking spot and the basking lamp?


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Close enough to get the temp right but high enough so he can't get near it. I've just had to raise mine as he's getting bigger and when stood up proud his head was a bit close.


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Need to start setting this up, just waiting for a few more bits that will be here on Friday. Then i can start testing these temps in the basking area.

Just reading more conflicting advice on here, so my dilemma is, do I put a hide in there?


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

A hide is ok as long as there's no roof on it, I used a log near the back wall it could go behind. The reason for no roof is that it might hide a lot at first and you want to ensure he's still getting his uv hence why I used something he could hide behind rather than under or in.

Hope this helps and make sure you post pics of the set up and your beardie when you get him/her


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Bugger! Thats 2 hides that i've bought that wont be used now!:banghead:

So whats the reason for a hide for hide if it has no roof? Is it just a place in the cool end they call 'home' but still need the uvb?


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

They sleep wherever anyway so it's not really a home, it's more for when they get a bit scared and feel safe so if they have something they can hide behind and not on view. To be honest mine never really hid behind his apart from occasionally at night when his lights went out but it was still light outside and he couldn't sleep if it was bright :lol2:


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Is sandpaper any good for substrate? Cant find a good lino to go with the theme of the viv.


----------



## Jols (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey Les,

I was thinking sandpaper would be a bit too harsh on Your reps skin but I'm sure one the more knowledgeable members will be along soon to answer.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Should be ok as I know someone who made their base out of polystyrene covered in grout and then covered in sand. He did it as it looks just like sand (believe it or not lol) and he didn't get that annoying noise of sand in the runners.


----------



## Yezi (Aug 3, 2012)

I for sure would not use sandpaper as substrate


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Think im going to go with the tiles, upside down.


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Just started setting everything up as i think i have now got everything to start testing for temps. However not sure if if i have got a faulty light controller or bulb? I've got the arcadia T5 +D3 39w set up. After inserting the bulb and switching on nothing happened, i removed the bulb and switched ends now when i switch on, but ends of the bulb briefly light up then go off again and then nothing?


----------



## AMudway (Dec 11, 2011)

You should not really worry about how it looks, what matters is that the animal is happy and healthy then worry about looks.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Do you have it plugged into an extension? Mine did that and when I tried it in a normal socket it worked. I've now got an extension that allows more output


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

les938 said:


> Just started setting everything up as i think i have now got everything to start testing for temps. However not sure if if i have got a faulty light controller or bulb? I've got the arcadia T5 +D3 39w set up. After inserting the bulb and switching on nothing happened, i removed the bulb and switched ends now when i switch on, but ends of the bulb briefly light up then go off again and then nothing?


That's a dodgy starter Mate, You can buy a starter for a couple of quid but I would send it back if not in use at the moment


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Try it first in a normal socket first before touching the controller


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

AMudway said:


> You should not really worry about how it looks, what matters is that the animal is happy and healthy then worry about looks.


I disagree, i have the equipment that will make the beardie happy and healthy, however, i want to set it up so it resembles a natural habitat as i can. What i dont want to be doing is constantly changing the viv around once i get him home, so getting getting it perfect at this point is important to me.


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> Do you have it plugged into an extension? Mine did that and when I tried it in a normal socket it worked. I've now got an extension that allows more output


Ah right will give it a go mate.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Putting direct into a socket should not change the outcome to tell the truth. 

If its faulty send it back


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

It does the same thing when plugged into the socket, looks like something is knackered, will get onto swell tomorrow.


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Right i've started to put things together so hopefully i can have everything set up by tomorrow which will then give me a couple of days to sort the temps out.

First problem encountered, was my basking lamp and guard. I've got a Komodo ceramic lamp holder, a prorep 100w basking lamp and a lamp guard from swell. Now when i have inserted the bulb into the holder and secured the holder to the roof of the viv, its too long to fit the gaurd on? Do these things come in different lengths? I presumed they were just generic?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

les938 said:


> Right i've started to put things together so hopefully i can have everything set up by tomorrow which will then give me a couple of days to sort the temps out.
> 
> First problem encountered, was my basking lamp and guard. I've got a Komodo ceramic lamp holder, a prorep 100w basking lamp and a lamp guard from swell. Now when i have inserted the bulb into the holder and secured the holder to the roof of the viv, its too long to fit the gaurd on? Do these things come in different lengths? I presumed they were just generic?


You don't need a guard with a Beardie they can "hang on" to it, plus you want a beam of light, none of mine have guards, most people don't.

100watt will be fine for a 4ft viv I use 60watt however the higher the wattage the cheaper you electric bill, the lamps don't have to work as hard.
You can use normal hose hold lamps too just make sure they are reflective (usually written on the box) and instead of paying six odd quid each you can get them for a £1 odd each. Just a heads up


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> You don't need a guard with a Beardie they can "hang on" to it, plus you want a beam of light, none of mine have guards, most people don't.
> 
> 100watt will be fine for a 4ft viv I use 60watt however the higher the wattage the cheaper you electric bill, the lamps don't have to work as hard.
> You can use normal hose hold lamps too just make sure they are reflective (usually written on the box) and instead of paying six odd quid each you can get them for a £1 odd each. Just a heads up


Thanks for that, makes me feel better!

Found out about normal house lamps after i had bought this one! Spotted a twin pack in B&Q for £1.50 yesterday!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

No worries buddy : victory:

I know its so much cheaper just because there is no lizard face on the box, we all get caught out when we start out


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

les938 said:


> Just started setting everything up as i think i have now got everything to start testing for temps. However not sure if if i have got a faulty light controller or bulb? I've got the arcadia T5 +D3 39w set up. After inserting the bulb and switching on nothing happened, i removed the bulb and switched ends now when i switch on, but ends of the bulb briefly light up then go off again and then nothing?


Aaaarrrgghh!

I ordered another controller and bulb just so i could test which was faulty for sure. Turns out it was the bulb that was knackered, But i had ordered the wrong replacement by accident (6% uvb), so i have just ordered ANOTHER 12% uvb bulb, and now have a spare controller! (or like i said to the wife, "this can be used in my second viv!"  ).

Besides that it is coming together nicely, got a pack of 6 sand coloured lino tiles which have now been cut and placed in the viv, looks alot better.

All the rocks, branches and bowls have been bleached, rinsed and disinfected.

Todays jobs include cutting the background to size and fixing in the uv light controller, in fact apart from fitting the new uvb bulb i hope to have it finished by today.

Have been taking photos so i will post some later, so you can tell me i've done it all wrong and have to start again!:gasp:


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok so this was my starting point:


Next I cut the lino tiles to size, and stuck them down:


As I had already sealed the viv then realised I had nowhere for the light controller, thermostat probe or thermometer probe to enter the viv i had to make my own hole!!



All light fittings installed, and as i've already mentioned the guard is not long enough with my bulb on (don't know if this would be the case with a different brand of bulb):








Was going to go for one of those 3d backgrounds, but didn't want any space taking away from living area so decided on a picture background. Cut this to size and stuck on using double sided sticky tape. 

The stat probe is coming down from the center, and i've got the two thermometer probes coming from the bottom left and right vents:





I've also got 3 led moonlights coming in from each of the top vents:



Didn't know how to get my stat probe at the ideal angle, so used a cactus to hold it, perfect!!



So everything was then put in place (with a lot of swapping a changing!) and this is what it looks like; 



Basking spot:



So there it is, i've put the doors on now so i can start to get some true temps.

Any feedback would be very useful

Cheers guys


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

How quickly from initially being turned on does it take to reach the required temp?


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

It looks really good, your beardie will be happy in there


----------



## les938 (Aug 9, 2012)

Well after being let down by a seller on here (luckily no money exchanged) managed to find my first Beardie, will be delivered by World Wide Reptile on Friday, can't bloody wait!! Thanks for all your help in setting me up!

Here he is, we are going to call him 'Jax'



http://imageshack.us


----------

